# Kleber für's Schlauchboot



## esox1887 (14. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin,

An meinem Schlauchboot hat sich hinten unten an der Motorhalterung das Gummi ein bissle vom Holz gelöst und deswegen läuft jetzt wasser rein. 
Haben das Boot jetzt erstmal rausgeholt und lassen es trocknen.
Suche ein Guten Kleber der so ein Schlauchboot plastik mit Holz klebt.

Das Schlauchboot ist ca. 15 jahre alt und von Zodiac.

Desweiteren bräuchte der Motor mal neues Getriebeöl. Es ist ein 6PS Johnsen 2-Takter Motor. Könnt ihr da irgendwas empfehlen?

Danke schonmal für die hoffentlich kommenden tipps#6

mfg andre|wavey:


----------



## stan von eden (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleber für's Schlauchboot*

hat in den letzten tagen hier häufiger gstanden..... aquasure z.B. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350148292555


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleber für's Schlauchboot*

Hallo Andre, für mich würde es nur einen geben den ich nach Kleber für ein Schlauchboot fragen würde. Ich selber hatte schon ein Wiking Seetörn bei dem ich auch einiges kleben durfte. Bei den Schlauchbooten gibt es sehr verschiedene Materialien, die mit 08/15 klebern nicht halten könnten. Schaue mal hier auf die Homepage des Schlauchbootdoktors, und dann rufe Ihn an und frage welchen kleber. Gerne schickt er Dir natürlich auch den richtigen kleber, und falls Du es brauchst auch noch etwas Material. 

Ich wollte nur noch anmerken das Ich in keinster weise Provisionen oder andere Güter bekomme, sondern für mich ist es die erste Adresse in Sachen Schlauchbootreparatur.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleber für's Schlauchboot*

#6hallo, kann mich dem gpsjunkie nur anschließen!!! wirklich gute adresse !! die helfen dir auch gerne telefonisch weiter!! viel glück


----------



## esox1887 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleber für's Schlauchboot*

Danke erstmal für eure tipps.

Ich war heute eben bei einem segelladen und der meinte das ist eine kritische stelle zum kleben...|gr:

Er hat mir jetzt Pantera mit gegeben. Hat jmd schon erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kleber für's Schlauchboot*

Tu´Dir selbst einen gefallen und schmier Dir nicht irgendwas auf die Schadstelle.....

Aus welchem Material ist denn der Schluffen?

Hypalon (CSM)
PVC
Trevira Synotex

Achte darauf, genau DEN!!! geeigneten Kleber für Dein Schlauchi zu verwenden.
Sonst siehts nicht nur ScheiXXe aus, sondern kann auch blöd enden.

Zur Not schaust ins schlauchboot-forum (brauchst bloß ein www. davor- und ein .com dahinter setzen), da gibts auch gute Reparaturtips.

Viel Erfolg, Kai


----------

